# Stern stunt stirs talk of early Viacom exit



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm..._ne_al/stern_stunt_stirs_talk_of_early_viacom


> Radio bad boy Howard Stern is planning a rally in Gotham's Union Square today, where he'll rail against corporate radio and hand out "electronic turkeys," expected to be Sirius satellite radios, to fans.
> 
> Shock jock is scheduled to appear later in the evening on CBS' "Late Show With David Letterman," where he may discuss his plans to ankle his contract at Viacom's Infinity Broadcasting earlier than planned.


----------



## RoadRunner (Jun 17, 2004)

What does "...ankle his contract..." mean?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Get out of it. The lingo these kids use today.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

He wants to leave anyway i cant wait until he makes the big Jump


----------

